# Union foundation



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Just made use off there special offer and got a kg of this winging it's way to me, just wondering how many days, after roasting, should I let it stand before cracking into it?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Just made use off there special offer and got a kg of this winging it's way to me, just wondering how many days, after roasting, should I let it stand before cracking into it?


7 days ? I rested it that long. I think from the advice of another forum member on here, tasted good in milk when dialled in .


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

What special offer is that? I'm still loathe to spend much more than Rave charge for a kilo as I'm mostly drinking flat whites and not sure I could tell the difference to justify spending much more with my uneducated palate! Tried their signature blend and now have Jampit....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> What special offer is that? I'm still loathe to spend much more than Rave charge for a kilo as I'm mostly drinking flat whites and not sure I could tell the difference to justify spending much more with my uneducated palate! Tried their signature blend and now have Jampit....


Tried the fudge yet ?


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Not yet - that and/or The Italian job were going to be next on my list. Does the fudge flavour come through straight away or you need to rest it a bit? I think I need to start buying in advance of nearly running out of beans as I always have to open and use as soon as they arrive....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

michaelg said:


> Not yet - that and/or The Italian job were going to be next on my list. Does the fudge flavour come through straight away or you need to rest it a bit? I think I need to start buying in advance of nearly running out of beans as I always have to open and use as soon as they arrive....


I don't know , I rest all my rave stuff a minimum of 5-7 days to be honest , and buy in advance . I really enjoyed the fudge blend , used with whole milk for flat whites , it was rich and delightful . I would definitely give it a go. I had fudge and berry too but preferred the fudge blend more , the aroma was exciting on the fudge and berry but found the blend a little sour Ish for my palate . Haven't tried the Italian ,but it has good reviews from forum embers . Charlie j was also extolling the virtues of a Rwandan Bean there I think , which is next on my list to try.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers chaps, maybe should have ordered a bit earlier :/ here's the deal for those who missed it, only a few days left! http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11494-20-off-your-next-order-Union-Coffee


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Might order a bag of each just now then - should allow ample time for resting then! I have the mother-in-law and sister-in-law coming on Thursday for a week and friends coming for coffee after dinner on Wednesday so might be going through the beans quicker than normal over the next week so better stock up









Any excuse of course...


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

try the fudge its lovely and maybe give Baillies Puccini a try, great in milk exactly as it says on the label .Also the last few times the beans were about a week post roast which meant good to go straight away.In fact Im away to put in an order for both.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

At the risk of keeping this thread off union coffee I too have been buying from rave. I recently worked through a bag of the mocha java blend and the signature blend. I preferred the signature blend but have had my eye on the fudge for a while. It's good to get reviews from people on here as I'll be more confident to order a kilo and not worry about not liking it. This is maybe a silly question but are the rave blends any good for brewing or should I just stick to espresso and go SO for brewing?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> At the risk of keeping this thread off union coffee I too have been buying from rave. I recently worked through a bag of the mocha java blend and the signature blend. I preferred the signature blend but have had my eye on the fudge for a while. It's good to get reviews from people on here as I'll be more confident to order a kilo and not worry about not liking it. This is maybe a silly question but are the rave blends any good for brewing or should I just stick to espresso and go SO for brewing?


Not much help here , Ive only ever used them as espresso so far. Sorry , think ill start a new thread up so not to drive this one off topic ,


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I use foundation a lot and let it sit about a week, my wife particularly likes it in Lattes. Overall if you use it before then it's pretty gassy. I would say that over two weeks though it tends to start flagging. I tend to order in 250 bags as a result and open them individually.

I mainly use AllPress Redchurch for Espresso at the moment. Loving that right now


----------

